# Nikon D3100 LCD not working



## matrick (Jun 21, 2012)

After recharging the battery, I just turned on my D3100 to find that the LCD won't turn on.  Seems to be working/taking pictures, but LCD is lifeless.  Any ideas?


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

Nikon Service and Repair  if it's truly broken.


Does the lcd not come on at all?  for menu?  or just for playback of your images?


----------

